# Cycle chat 'badge' on a website help please



## BigonaBianchi (14 Jun 2012)

I'd like to put a cycle chat 'badge' on my transam blog linking to this excellent site....does anybody know how to do this? Does CC have a badge logo link thingy??


----------



## Pauluk (14 Jun 2012)

I think they might, look at the top of this page or your CC icon


----------



## Pauluk (14 Jun 2012)

Like this may be


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jun 2012)

You mean one of these:


----------



## Pauluk (14 Jun 2012)

Yes, but edited just to show the CC logo. I couldn't embed the image though 

Got there in the end


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jun 2012)

Might be worth asking/checking with Shaun before going too far.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I'd like to put a cycle chat 'badge' on my transam blog linking to this excellent site....does anybody know how to do this? Does CC have a badge logo link thingy??


 
Which bit of the logo did you want to use - the whole thing? Orange bike "button"? Wording?

Let me know which bit and at what size and I'll sort it for you.


----------

